# اقترب موعد التخرج ......عند مفترق طرق .....ممكن مساعدة منكم



## kareemadel (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انا حاليا يعتبر على مشارف التخرج وزي ما انته عارفين مجال البرتول والغاز كويس جدا ومجالاته ومشاريعه كتيرة انا بدرس هندسة غاز طبيعي والميزة ان اللي يتخرج من القسم له القدرة علة العمل في مجال البترول من حيث مجال الاستكشاف والحفر والانتاج والجزء الاكبر انو ممكن يشتغل في محطات الغاز الطبيعي والاسالة 
سؤالي بقي انا جالي شركتين 
الاولي هي شركة segas اللي موجودة في ميناء دمياط ودي محطة اسالة للغاز
التانية شركة wepco ودي موجودة في اسكندرية وهدي بتاعت بترول (ميناء الحمراء بالاسكندرية)

الاتنين من حيث المستوى عالييين جدا وكويسسين جدا
مميزات الاولي : انها فعلا في مجال تخصصي - تدريب كويس جدا (لمدة شهر) - فلوس كويسه 1000ج
مميزات التانية : اني عاوز المجال دا - التدريب لمدة اسبوعين - فلوس قليلة

ولما جت الشركة الاولى رئيس القسم بتاعنا رشحني ليها عشان اسمي يسمع عندهم حتى بتوع السكرتارية قالولي اروح هناك ..... بس الواحد نفسه في التانية

تفتكروا التفكير يصح يروح فين وطبعا في الاول وفي الاخر الرزق والشغل بتوع ربنا

معلش انتي طولت عليكم


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
والله انا من رايي انه تروح مكان ما رشحك رئيس قسمك
لسببين
اولهما:
انه اهتم بنفسك كونك خريج جديد...يعني ابحث عن الخبرة ولا تبحث عن المادة...ركز تفكيرك انك تستفيد علميا....خاصة اول 5 سنوات من عمرك.....بعدها حتلاقي الكل رح يبعتلك.....
تانيهما:
احمد الله.....احنا بايام ما بعرف فيها غير ربنا.....الدنيا مقبله على جفاف خطير من ناحية الشغل و الرواتب...فاي شي بصحلك تمسك فيه.....ولا تتندم.....ان شاء الله بكون بمصلحتك

والخيرة فيما اختاره الله.....

وشكرا


----------



## kareemadel (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا م.مجدي عليان ع النصيحة وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## alghamdi.md (22 مايو 2009)

الله يوفقك لما فيه الخير والصلاح
وفعلا أنا أشوف تروح لمكان مارشح رئيس قسمك


----------



## alghamdi.md (22 مايو 2009)

الله يوفقك لما فيه الخير والصلاح
وفعلا أنا أشوف تروح لمكان مارشح رئيس قسمك


----------



## mekawi2001 (8 يونيو 2009)

اخى العزيز السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاتة 
انا عايز اقولك على حاجة اولا لازم تبقى عارف انت عايز اية و تروحة يعنى بالعربى كدا لازم تعرف انت هتشتغل اية بالظبط فى الشركة و تروح الاتنين و تشوف انت هتحب انهى واحدة فيهم 
ثانيا عايز اقولك ان الشركة التانية دى شركة صغيرة بالنسبة لشركات القطاع و كمان هتلاقى شغلها روتينى يعنى بالكتير سنة او اتنين و هتزهق لكن سى جاز شركة ليها اسمها و باع فى الغاز الطبيعى و ايسالتة و دة تخصص مطلوب خصوصا برة و بسعر مغرى كمان لكن الاول اسال انت هتشتغل اية كمان لو عايز اى افادة عن تخصص معين انا تحت امرك


----------



## العرفي (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
شوف اخى انا متمنيلك كل خير وربي يوفقك بس انا نصيحتى لك رغم انى متخرج حديثا مثلك بس عندى شى واحد انصحك بيه وهو تصلى صلاة استخارة وانت تعرف انه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ماندم من استخار ولاخاب من استشار
صح انصحك باللى رشحك لها رئيسك يعنى حتى من حيث المعنويات تكون ملاتفعة بس لاتنسى ان الله هو اعلم وعسوا ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم
وفقك الله 
اخوك من ليبيا


----------



## malin (10 يونيو 2009)

واضح جدا انت شخص مدلل


----------

